# Evaluate this pup,Thanks



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

This is my bros pup 








what do you guys think?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well its cute!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

thats a nice bully u got there man....love the coat n pattern, reminds me of my bitch....gorgeous man


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> well its cute!


thanks


razors_edge said:


> thats a nice bully u got there man....love the coat n pattern, reminds me of my bitch....gorgeous man


Thanks, you can tell its a bully hugh? This pup belongs to my brother, he gave me the honor of selecting what I felt was pick of the litter, so that is what i selected for him, Her structure thus far is good, apears to have real nice rear angulation, her bite is scissor but that may change hopefully not,,
shes a very nice fawn and is pretty inteligent,thanks 4 the compliment.








She should have some nice rears once shes done..She has dogs in her lineage that have nice muscle tone and that are known for the rears.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

she looks solid on that pic, nice head piece on her as well......i have a blue fawn and theyre my fav......update me with this dog when she gets bigger, i want to see how she turns out...


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

God looking pup keep us posted as she grows


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

can't wait to watch that pup grow up!!!
she'll have quite the body for sure.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

she's already a lil heart breaker! thanks for sharing! I think she'll be ripped, if you have anything to do with her LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are looking for structure evaluations then you should post better pictures. You cannot tell the rear angulation in the picture and her tail set looks high but again that could be the picture.
IMO a very cute puppy and yeah she does look more bully than APBT what is her ped? I love puppies! I wish they could stay that small just for a little longer.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

who she off of??? i know bruno became a poppa recently she wouldnt be off of him would she? either way you have a good eye so i trust you made the right choice.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

awwwwww adorable is all I have to say, very nice color!! The white on her face and nose, love it!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thats what a healthy bully pup should look like not too chubby not too thin and WAY TOO CUTE! the legs is what gives it away that the pup is a bully at least for me it does.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> she looks solid on that pic, nice head piece on her as well......i have a blue fawn and theyre my fav......update me with this dog when she gets bigger, i want to see how she turns out...


tHANKS, THERE WERE 3 FAWNS IN THIS LITTER,one was a bit bigger more bully looking and the other was a bit smaller,I just felt this one was right by the way she walks and acts as well, all had real nice structure too..


porter314 said:


> God looking pup keep us posted as she grows


okay, thanks


megz said:


> can't wait to watch that pup grow up!!!
> she'll have quite the body for sure.


actually her dams grand sire is pretty muscled up,and of course we will keep her fit when the time comes...


StaffyDaddy said:


> she's already a lil heart breaker! thanks for sharing! I think she'll be ripped, if you have anything to do with her LMAO


thanks, shell be to her full potential hopefully she carries good genes


performanceknls said:


> If you are looking for structure evaluations then you should post better pictures. You cannot tell the rear angulation in the picture and her tail set looks high but again that could be the picture.
> IMO a very cute puppy and yeah she does look more bully than APBT what is her ped? I love puppies! I wish they could stay that small just for a little longer.


its hard to get puppy pics w/ no help,but ill keep trying, if her tail set is a lil high well have to work on that issue,main thing was not to get easty westy ,high rear,etc etc,flaws that are more noticeable,actually if the tail set is a lil high and thats all you can see,then thanks 4 the compliment because she is of bully lineage too...appreciate the honesty,thanks 4 the feedback as well..


los44 said:


> who she off of??? i know bruno became a poppa recently she wouldnt be off of him would she? either way you have a good eye so i trust you made the right choice.


She is of my bros male and she is pick back for him letting his freind use his boy., actually Bruno never sired a litter,we wanted to and thought he was but turned out to be a negative, so he hasnt sired anything.thanks for the compliment


sarie0417 said:


> awwwwww adorable is all I have to say, very nice color!! The white on her face and nose, love it!!


Thanks, her fawn is very light too..


hell no they wont go said:


> thats what a healthy bully pup should look like not too chubby not too thin and WAY TOO CUTE! the legs is what gives it away that the pup is a bully at least for me it does.


Thank you,,,,ill post some pics for ya









its hard to take pics to show her structure by myself but hope these work








another one








i like this one








as far as her ped , she ends up having 75% of the razor edge blood along w/some old school greyline...I can post some of her ancestors if you guys want to see them,,,
 this is KORA 50%edge and the other half is gk..He is the grand sire to this pups dam...

 this is the grand sire to pups dam /moms side..
these are dogs behind pups dam.
On sires side its mostly all razor edge except for an outcross to greyline.

I know not too many like bully dogs, but the ones ive raised and havefirst hand knoledge of ,they do all right and dont really fit the stereotype of being lazy... My freind owns the unkle to this pup which is a littermate to her sire and that boy loves running the treadmill and its safe to say he has a lot of drive for being a bully dog,


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice looking puppy. serioulsy


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im a bully man myself, and i like her shes goin to b short...the other 2 dogs are sick....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, i know it is hard to do by yourself. She looks great and especially for a bully! ok angelation in the rear, she could use more but for a bully it is good. Her tail set is fine and shoulders look good. nice straight front...... good looking bully and of course things will change as she gets older so keep pictures coming!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like her. The pics arn't the best but from them you can see that she has a very nice straight front end. I would love to see her mature.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Krissy said:


> Nice looking puppy. serioulsy


thanks Krissy...seriously


razors_edge said:


> im a bully man myself, and i like her shes goin to b short...the other 2 dogs are sick....


Thanks, I like and apreciate all types of dogs, im real big on their structure and as long as they are nice ,, I do focus on more stocky dog but i like to condition them as much as possible that where my hobby lies,in taking real good care of em...The original concept of Razor Edge was to have the under cut of a game dogh on a frame of a staff, so im more towards that....
Her grand sire through her dad is Blue Edge Showtime hes a fawn and short n stocky(bully) hes dirictly off a.b.k.c first ch. Samurai Paco.Basically the pups sire is heavy Cairo w/ Dozer /daisy which are bully razor Edge dogs...








This is her Sire.....I know people here dont like the big heads but this boy has a huge head lol 25 inches myo taped lol....I have video of him...


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks for the pictures, i know it is hard to do by yourself. She looks great and especially for a bully! ok angelation in the rear, she could use more but for a bully it is good. Her tail set is fine and shoulders look good. nice straight front...... good looking bully and of course things will change as she gets older so keep pictures coming!


Thank you, thats really good to hear, appreciate it...


american_pit13 said:


> I like her. The pics arn't the best but from them you can see that she has a very nice straight front end. I would love to see her mature.


I wish I still had my canon rebel to get nicer shots of the dogs, but what can ya do, thanks 4 the feedback.....

Im gonna post up this vid i made a while back of my abused dogs,,,,I miss being able to wake up early in the morning and work them out,,,,
some of the dogs featured are related to the pup i posted this thread about, the blue boy Bentley is her sire, the brindle Casino is his littermate making it her unkle,,, the thought of using him to her is there for the future for sure,,
that boy is a bully and has good drive... I know not a lot enjoy the bully but
I have a good time w/ the dogs.... this is what I was doing...w/ a few freinds and family, never even concerned bout selling to the public or any of that,just a hobby that we enjoy..


like i said i like all kinds of dogs, but am working w/ bully dogs that do some work


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW!!! the sire is a freakin monster............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The brindling on that male is nice! I love brindles! lol.. That blue pup is a cutie one for sure!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

love the last pick her playbow is sooo cute! if i lived by you i would so wanna do some puppysitting.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

She is a beauty!!!


Gonna be a show stopper for sure...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that pup is going to be a kick in the pants an i think it does have great muscle potential and she does have great rear angulation she should be a good puller.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cant wait to see adult picks!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks every one for the positive feedback... just an example of not the stereotypical bully bred dog.....
My bro and fam are already working w/ her for confo show and we start to inprint at this age,makes it easier to work w/ them and to teach them... Nothing heavy of course just basic obedience and manerism, socializing, and stuff like that, being raised w/ children and a lot of positive reinforcement


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

nice doggie


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice puppy. Unfortunately when the forced neutering laws come in to force you may not see another like her as you can't breed.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

gxkon said:


> nice doggie


Thanks


Labradorable said:


> Nice puppy. Unfortunately when the forced neutering laws come in to force you may not see another like her as you can't breed.


Yea that will betoo bad, guess ill have to enjoy what I have and cherish each moment..








update pic taken today...


























she is almost 8 weeks old ,on the 9th of August she turns 2 months...


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

shes looking good, gonna be big for sure. i dont think my pup was that big at 12 weeks even.

big paws, wide frame, nice coloring, shes a looker. thanks for the update, keep them coming for sure.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

luoozer said:


> shes looking good, gonna be big for sure. i dont think my pup was that big at 12 weeks even.
> 
> big paws, wide frame, nice coloring, shes a looker. thanks for the update, keep them coming for sure.


thanks, yea shell have some size and plenty of people wanted me to sell her,but its too hard to produce structure like hers in bullys so ill keep her lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute, the last set of picts is better to see from though the stack is still off so it is hard to tell. In the first ones she was too young to eval properly and the angles they were taken were also not good. Structure really can't accurately be eval'd until a pup is close to 8 weeks as they grow and change so much in that small time frame. After that they have many growth spurts so the ideal time passes quickly.

I really don't like evals done off just picts, also remember no pup is perfect.

I also do not know the bully standard, so this is going off the APBT one...

- looks a bit loose and out in the elbows. To judge it, it's better with hands on though
- In some of the picts she looks a little flat footed,
- could use more slope to the croup,
- could use more turn in the stifle

Best of luck with the pup! Looks like a little doll!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Here ya go this thread goes into evaluations in more detail if you are interested:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9956-evaluating-picking-pup.html


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Really cute pup!*


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Very cute, the last set of picts is better to see from though the stack is still off so it is hard to tell. In the first ones she was too young to eval properly and the angles they were taken were also not good. Structure really can't accurately be eval'd until a pup is close to 8 weeks as they grow and change so much in that small time frame. After that they have many growth spurts so the ideal time passes quickly.
> 
> I really don't like evals done off just picts, also remember no pup is perfect.
> 
> ...


thanks


Patch-O-Pits said:


> Here ya go this thread goes into evaluations in more detail if you are interested:
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9956-evaluating-picking-pup.html


ill check it out


DOMN8R said:


> *Really cute pup!*


thanks


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice lookin Pup.I dont like the monster looking Pitbulls.I dont think she will look like one.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

GOOD LOOKIN PUP


----------

